
Encrypted Transfer Protocols Compared: SCP, SFTP, HTTPS, FTPS - stargrave
https://daniel.haxx.se/docs/encrypted-transfer-protocols-compared.html
======
mekster
I basically never use scp/sftp unless sending out a small list of small files.

rsync over SSH is so much better that's it's not comparable. Not sure if any
GUI clients would do that. It's mad faster even with bunch of small files and
will continue on from where you stopped it the last time and obviously has all
sorts of useful options for many situations.

